
Problems in Open Source - bariumbitmap
https://geoffg.net/OpenSource.html
======
__d
This is a sad tale.

At best, the competitor has behaved very poorly. Their removal of copyright
claims in particular is a clear indication of malign intent.

But the author is correct in their assessment: the primary purpose of the GPL,
and Free or Open Source licenses in general, is to provide a right to modify
and distribute to anyone who obtains the software. There is no special
protection for the original author(s).

Many projects have had a similar experience. Retaining a trademark on the
project name gives the holder some parallel rights. Even projects as
significant as Linux have had to deal with this.

